
Free YouTube Video Editor Alternative - mani_cv
https://medium.com/@sanjana18rm/free-youtube-video-editor-alternative-here-is-everything-you-should-know-6919bfe1cd7c
======
hariprasath_m
After I read this blog, I tried using the tools. Since my laptop is not that
high end, I couldn't risk to test camtasia . So I tried hippo video. I found a
few things useful.

1\. Creating video on the fly with multiple recording options ( resolution,
device selection etc.,) 2\. Easy sharing, collaboration (comments) and
reactions on shared page is pretty cool 3\. Analytics for video is brilliant
4\. I think tracking might be easy in future

Camtasia may be good in some cases. Since I didn't explore it, I skip that.

------
drseuss55
We have used Camtasia for our video edits. While it is super simple to use, it
is pretty heavy in the size. The cost of $249 was something which we were not
comfortable.

The other challenge that I have seen with Camtasia, it doesn't give me the
flexibility to make the video interactive. If I want to add a bunch of
questions to the Video, it looks like I can't do that with Camtasia.

------
samdequest
The killing of the YouTube editor strikes me as a significant snub to
Chromebook users. Can Google not see a browser-based video editor as useful? I
could see a browser-based video editor as a core app in either Google
Classroom or G Suite. I strongly believe the best alternative to YouTube video
editor would be a browser-based video editing tool.

~~~
viggi117
A lot of parameters creep in when its browser based compared to a local app.
But also a lots of doors open to make the best use of APIs and integrations
with other cloud tools. Had used HippoVideo once or twice, apart from the
chrome extension being a pre-requisite, which I can live with, it seemed to
handle the recording and editing pretty well. Might be a place to start for
your needs, its a free browser based tool!

------
pragatheeswaran
Agree with the list of alternatives. I have used Camtasia before, but I feel
it's pricey and yeah, I have to download the software to my computer. On the
flip side, Hippo Video is an online video editing tool which is good.

And I feel iMovie Maker is for Professionals. I don't think anyone looking for
quick video editing is comfortable with iMovie Maker.

------
simpleprabhat
With iMovie Maker we can create production-quality videos, so those who’re
looking to edit simple videos in a quick span of time can either go for
Camtasia or Hippo Video. Both are equally good. I’ve tried both of them.
Camtasia is a downloadable software whereas Hippo Video is an online video
editing tool.

~~~
karthimariappan
Camtasia is a good tool indeed. For people without the tech aptitude, a
browser-based tool can be a lifesaver. Disclaimer - am from HippoVideo

~~~
sugam
Hi, how are your securities? Do you save a copy/version at your end even after
i delete the video after editing?

------
noorulameen
Yeah I loved using YouTube editor so much, now that it’s gone I was searching
for an ideal alternative so long. This piece of writing has given me good
choices. I’m gonna try them all and see which suits my requirements better.
Thanks!

------
gautam_nagaraj
Thanks for the piece. It's definitely a good idea to inform people about the
free editing softwares available, in the event that they cannot afford to pay
for pro tools like iMovie Maker, or any other software for that matter.

------
prasanna_jakka
What about schools that run on Chromebook? Does any of the editing tool here
support chromebook? The withdrawal of the YouTube Video Editor feels like a
snub to Chromebook owners—and educational users, in particular.

~~~
vijaybharaths
Hippo Video is the answer. Give it a try and you'll love the way it works.
Start creating videos in a jiff & Feel like a pro when using its beautifully
crafted editing features.

------
bavarna
I liked the way the sharing and privacy options works in hippo video. Whereas
camtasia needs me to download the video and store that in some hosting site
for sharing purposes. In Hippo all this is in a single place.

------
Ashvitha
Videos are very important in digital marketing. I hope this tools will help to
create intuitive videos. It's sad that YouTube is leaving this market and good
to see that few players there to match that macho

------
videonoob
I create quite a few instructional videos online and edit it using camtasia.
If the editor is as good as the post says then I'll give it a go. Has anyone
tried it? Is it worth the time?

~~~
karthimariappan
Hippo Video has a good editor and can be used for the instructional video
purpose. It has a free trial period, do give it a try.

------
sugam
I have been using camtasia, but need to download and install and licence is
also limited per user. I have been looking for an alternative. Hippo video
looks is an Exellent option.

------
harikrish
I have used Quicktime and Handbrake to record and convert video to reduce size
and share . But Hippo Video gave me the convenience to do all from browser. I
love Hippo Video!!!

------
missonimposible
Wow, Hippo Video lets us create GIFs! I make lot of GIFs in a day, lol that’s
my hobby. GIFs + Editing + Video creation is a deadly combo. Gonna try
creating GIFs right away.

------
jainulhuq
Movie Maker Online? Man, I’m done and dusted with it. It’s the most complex
tool I’ve ever seen. How did it even qualify as an alternative?

------
tiku8nitrr
Very impressive, i was looking for one, seems my search end here. keep it up
guys .

